# Hi there!



## bluebman52 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been a mantid enthusiast for about 5 or 6 years now. I've been searching and searching for a good mantid forum and I finally found one after being referred to it by a member on arachnoboards.

I look forward to reading and discussing!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome! Do you have any photos to show us?


----------



## bubforever (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bluebman52 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've already posted some pictures in the Enclosures section, and you've responded to them, Ogiga


----------



## stevesm (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## bluebman52 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, I hope you enjoy it here, we do!


----------

